# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Yubisaki,werkt het tegen transpiratie van gezicht?

## Four Roses

Beste forumleden,

Ik ben heel erg benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen naar speciale kussens om op te slapen? Ik heb wel eens iets gehoord van de Yubisaki pillow, maar geen idee of het het aanschaffen waard is.
Een vriend van me heeft namelijk heel snel een warm gezicht door het kussen en gaat dan zweten in zijn gezicht.
Zijn hier speciale kussens voor of speciale stoffen?

Alvast bedankt.

----------

